# R6 bluetooth issue



## Frodo (Jan 2, 2022)

I use bluetooth in my R6 and R to connect to Canon Camera Connect on my Android phone and to the Canon bluetooth remote. With the R bluetooth function setting I have disable/enable, smartphone and remote. With the R6 I simply have enable and disable. If I wish to switch between phone and remote, I have to unpair, then pair, which is a pain as this is not necessary with the R, where I can simply select phone or remote.
Am I missing something?


----------

